# Kann keine Verbindung mit HSQLDB aufbauen



## Felix (23. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe die folgende Klasse geschrieben und HSQLDB heruntergeladen. Die .java-Dateien liegen direkt in dem Ordner, in dem auch das Paket der Klasse liegt.


```
package photobib.db;

/**
 *
 *  DBOpener opens a DB connection and returns a DBConnection-object.
 */
import java.sql.*;

public class DBOpener {

    public DBConnection open(String dbFile) {

        Connection connection = null;

        try {
            Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCDriver");
            connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:file:" + dbFile,"SA","");
            return new DBConnection(connection);

        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            System.out.println("Can not find HSQLDB-Driver! (org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver)");
            e.printStackTrace();
            return null;
        } catch (SQLException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            return null;
        } finally {
           if (connection != null) {
                try {
                    connection.close();
                    return null;
                } catch (SQLException e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                    return null;
                }
            }
        }
    }
}
```

Dennoch wird immer angezeigt, dass kein passender Treiber gefunden werden kann...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß
Felix


----------



## Heady86 (24. Dez 2009)

Hi,

stimmt das? 





> ```
> Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCDriver");
> ```




Bei mir heißt es noch so:


```
Class.forName( "org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver" );
```

Grüße


----------



## Spin (24. Dez 2009)

Mhh , warum arbeitest du mit der HyperSQL DataBase? Und nicht mit Mysql?

Naja , warum auch immer 


```
try {
        Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver" );
    } catch (Exception e) {
        System.out.println("ERROR: failed to load HSQLDB JDBC driver.");
        e.printStackTrace();
        return;
    }

    Connection c = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:hsql://localhost/xdb", "sa", "");
```


So sollte es aussehen und klappen.
Schau hier nach Informationen. Bei Fragen nochmal melden.

Frohes Fest.


----------

